# Man pages in PS



## robvas (May 22, 2010)

Is there a site where all the man pages have been converted to postscript already, or a script that will convert all the ones on my system?


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2010)

What are you trying to do?

The -t option to man will produce PS output.  Could do that for all of them with find(1).

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi has all the man pages online, although they're not PS.  OTOH, it's not just FreeBSD pages, and is handy for looking up Linux options when converting commands to FreeBSD.


----------



## john_doe (May 22, 2010)

The CGI interface has a drop-down list to specify format. It has *ps* and *pdf*.
Here is a hacky way to use it with [man] tag:[man=3&format=ps]printf[/man] - [man=3&format=ps]printf[/man]
that points to http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?quer ... &format=ps​


----------



## carlton_draught (Dec 7, 2010)

*How to print man pages with gnome*

I've found that since I've started printing out man pages they become much more useful, and I can annotate them as I go.

For those who are having trouble with this, I type
`$ man desired_man_page -t > desired_man_page.ps`

Then I open up file browser in gnome, find the file desired_man_page.ps, open it up with document viewer and print it.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 7, 2010)

carlton_draught said:
			
		

> I've found that since I've started printing out man pages they become much more useful, and I can annotate them as I go.
> 
> For those who are having trouble with this, I type
> `$ man desired_man_page -t > desired_man_page.ps`
> ...



yup!!! If you wanted you could save some hd space and pipe it directly to your printer:

`% man desired_man_page -t | lpr`
btw -t is actually triggering groff.


----------



## carlton_draught (Dec 7, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> yup!!! If you wanted you could save some hd space and pipe it directly to your printer:
> 
> `% man desired_man_page -t | lpr`
> btw -t is actually triggering groff.


Unfortunately when I do that, I get:

```
lpr: lp: unknown printer
```

Probably just ignorance on my part, but now I have printing set up in gnome, printing the ps is easy. As an added bonus, for long man pages I can also easily print 2 pages per sheet.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2010)

lpr(1), the real lpr, not the CUPS one, defaults to a printer named "lp".  That error happens when "lp" isn't defined in /etc/printcap.  You're probably using CUPS, which is a whole different issue.


----------

